# ZSK service question



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

About a month ago I purchased a ZSK Sprint 5 machine and I have yet to see the initial technician to set up and explain how to use the machine. I was just wondering if this is industry standard or if I should be looking for another company to deal with. 

My other issue is now with the rotary hook device. I was embroidering on a pair of gloves and the tag on the glove somehow got sucked into the rotary hook device and is now jammed deep in there. You can still see where the tag is stuck despite my best efforts to dislodge it. Do I need to replace the rotary hood device or is there a way I could try try to save that part? I understand that I will have to re-time the machine and I have done that before on other machines. Also does anyone know where I can order spare parts at? The company that I bought that machine from has some serious communication issues and I still haven't heard back from the department to order the parts. I have left 3 messages so far.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, 

Thanks, 
Missy


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Missy,

Yeah, I wouldn't call that industry standard... I've heard of some companies not holding your hand much but if they said they were going to come to your place to do setup and training they should really make good on that. 

Did they send a toolbox with the machine? There might be a spare rotary hook in there? If not, I've had good response from zsk USA in New Hampshire. I called up and ordered a hook and it went out same day. The phone number up there is 603-934-6555, the guy who does parts is named Mike. They also have an office in IL, but I haven't dealt with them over there. I know the NH folks want you to have a service contract for support if you didn't buy the machine from them or if it's out of warranty. They should be willing to sell you the parts without one though. 

Have you tried taking off the needle plate to get better access? I don't know if I would try to take apart the hook itself unless I had a spare though. I guess if you're completely out of commission anyway the point is moot. 

Before taking the hook apart though, you might try removing the retaining finger that keeps the basket from spinning. Maybe that will help to free the tag? Or if it's looking like you're going to have to retime it, you could take the hook out altogether and maybe that will let you get at it. 

If you can get phone support from the company you bought it from though that would be best. They're the ones that should be responsible for helping you through something like this over the phone. 

Hopefully this helps a bit. 

-Tim


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Tim, my machine did not come with a spare rotary hook device. I was finally able to order one from the dealer and the shipped it out today. I also received a call from them to tell me that it will be at least another week (Nov. 6th) before a tech can come out for "installation and training". I took the rotary hook out and found that the tag was jammed in between the hook and the basket. I was able to (forcefully) move the basket to get the jam out. (I figured that my machine is already down and another one is on the way so what could it hurt). I haven't got around to timing the machine yet. I had to go to my "real" job before I had time to play with the machine. Thanks for your advice. I am really hoping that I am the one exception and not everyone else who purchased a machine from them is having this much trouble with communication. 

Missy


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't know what company you are dealing with but you better give them a kick. ZSK is a great machine we have been running them for 10 years they are a real work horse.We have always worked with Jim and Mike in Franklin NH good people. Mike does parts and is a great teck person knows the machines top to bottom. There are other good people out there that know the machines real well. Don't know what part of the world you are in or who you bought from but I hope they do the right thing. zsk is a top of the line machine. zsk has posted a lot of helpful videos on youtube.com that you many want to watch, one of the videos is on hook timing. 
My out look on things maybe a bit different from others but if I felt I was not getting the help I was promised under the bus they would go....

Don


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

Don, 

I agree that the ZSK machines are amazing. Even though I have only had this machine for a little over a month I am very amazed with it so far. I have found the YouTube videos for this machine and have found them to be very helpful. I was able to get the new rotary hook device (delivered to my door in 1 day). It took less than 10 minutes to time the machine and it is back to running perfect. 

I am located in Northeast Iowa and I am having a hard time finding a technician that is not located 4-6 hours away. When the technician finally does show up for "installation and training", I'm not too sure what to ask. I have pretty much taught myself how to use and maintain the machine myself. Any suggestions on what I should have the tech show me?

Missy


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Missy

Have the technician go over all the aspects of the controller. We have always used dst files we find them easy to work with. Have the technician go over all the tools and setting that the machine will do. Thread tension is also important you will find that zsk machines will allow you to run less tension for a better end result in the embroidery. Once you go over things with the technician and you are operating things will fall into place. If you run into issues down the road contact me and I will help you with what I can. I know when we first started we asked more than a few question of people. Good luck I think you will be well satisfied with the machine.

Don


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

does anyone have phone number for Mike ZSK technician on east coast i think?


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

ZSK Franklin NH number 603-934-6555
Jim or Mike will be helpful.


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff i don't about you but i had some issues this Sunday with my new ZSK 6 and emailed Nick at Notcina and Nick answered all my question on a weekend how much better service can you get. Nick and Andrea keep up the good work.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

danikasdad said:


> Jeff i don't about you but i had some issues this Sunday with my new ZSK 6 and emailed Nick at Notcina and Nick answered all my question on a weekend how much better service can you get. Nick and Andrea keep up the good work.


I don't have issues with Tech Support since I am a Tech and I take care of my customers. I am happy they took care of your machine. I don't have any issues with Nick and I won't sit here and pretend like ZSK isn't the best machine for the money. I can tell you I have many SWF customers and Prodigi customers that have had issues with Notcina/Mattina/Prodigi/SWF Central and have got no solution or lost a lot of money(Their side of the story). Granted there are 2 sides to every story and that goes without saying. For every person you show me that has great support with them I can show you 2 people who have not. Then again I can show you that with just about every embroidery company who makes a machine so nobody is innocent or without fault. People sometimes slip through the cracks. Anybody can easily go on the internet and find out what they need to about a person or company and read reviews or go to BBB. I know Nick personally and I think Nick is one of the best salesmen in the industry and I know first hand he loves his children and his family comes first. He moves equipment and his numbers don't lie. Nick or his company have never done anything to me personally so I can't speak as to how I am treated. I can only tell you what my customers have said or shown me things they have had issues with. At the end of the day it's a business and I have to stay neutral since one day I can work for a company if I chose to. At some point a company is going to wrong a customer and that is just how this industry works. I just recently had a customer who paid $12000 to a Tech who didn't fix his machine and the guy worked on it for 4 days. He took the money and didn't come back. That machine sat for almost a year until I got the chance to go work on it. I fixed it in 5 hours and made a friend in Jesus and many new customers that he referred me to. Like I said everyone at some point has a good or bad experience with a company. Unfortunately I sometimes get caught in the middle of it and get to see many dissatisfied people and lawsuits happen. I can't sit here and tell you there is a perfect company to buy a machine from whether it is a Happy, Tajima, Barudan, ZSK, SWF, any Chinese brands etc. Every company has a flaw and it is up to a customer to decide what is important to them and what fits their needs. I know for a fact you had a issue with Melco as you said before but most of my experience with Melco and customers have been more positive then any of those other companies I listed and I can find very few people to say something bad about Melco. I'm not saying Melco is the best machine money can buy but they do have the best support of any company I have worked with and have far more techs to dispatch then any of the other companies.


----------

